# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Aloe Vera/Ik kan weer lachen met mijn kids.

## alinhalici

Ik introduceer een product in de markt voor mensen die meer dan vaak ziek worden, weerstand problemen hebben en hun motivatie kwijt zijn, wat ook bij mij gebeurde. 

Voordat ik dit product ging gebruiken, was ik iemand die vaak moe was en 5 tot 6 keer in een jaar griep en keelontsteking had. Wat ik met moe bedoel is dat ik moeilijk uit bed kwam en rond het middaguur alweer uitgeput op de bank lag terwijl mijn 2 kinderen om me heen renden om aandacht. Mijn sociale leven kwam ook op een laag pitje te staan. 

Ik heb dan ook veel soorten vitamines van de drogist uitgeprobeerd om mijn weerstandsprobleem op te lossen maar niks maakte verschil. Daarom ben ik op zoek gegaan naar een natuurlijk alternatief om mijn energie en weerstand op te peppen. 

Dus ik probeerde dit product en binnen twee maanden stond ik op met meer energie dan voorheen. Mijn dag kwam ik veel makkelijker door en kon mijn kinderen alle aandacht geven die ze nodig hadden. Het is nu bijna een jaar geleden en ben maar één keertje ziek geweest. 

Ken jij iemand die zou willen weten over een product zoals dat?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben wel geinteresserd in dat produkt...laat me eens wat meer weten aub..ben benieuwd!!! Geen herbalife etc..dat interessert me niet.

----------


## Agnes574

Het gaat hier om de plant 'Aloe Vera',
wie interesse heeft kan Alin benaderen!

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor de geïnteresseerden in deze plant, bekijk dit artikel even voor uitleg:
_http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5372_ 

xxx

----------


## alinhalici

Dank je wel Sylvia voor je aanvullende informatie over Aloë Vera. Wat ik daar verder aan toe wil voegen is het volgende:

Een bereidingswijze van goede Aloë Vera gebeurt volgens regels, die zijn opgesteld voor de farmaceutische industrie. Zodra het product is goedgekeurd, wordt het verzegeld, en krijgen de Aloëproducten een keurmerk mee van het International Aloë Science Council, als bewijs van een hygiënische bereiding en een gewaarborgde kwaliteit. De heilzame bestanddelen zijn intact gebleven en het product is even werkzaam als wanneer u de gelei rechtstreeks uit de plant zou halen. Het blad mag dus niet mee verwerkt worden. Is niet goed en slechts vulstof.


Er zijn allerlei manieren om Aloë Vera te oogsten en te conserveren. Maar als producten niet op bovenstaande wijze zijn bereid, krijgen ze het keurmerk niet mee. Soms zijn de ingrediënten door-gekookt, en soms is er teveel sap in de gelei achtergebleven. Zoals al eerder vermeld, zijn er veel producten waarin maar een beetje Aloë Vera is verwerkt, en vaak is dat te weinig om ook werkelijk effect te hebben. Aan een goed product, met als hoofdbestand-deel Aloë Vera, kan wél iets zijn toege-voegd, om bijvoorbeeld de smaak te veranderen, of om het product iets extras te geven. Aloë Vera met ... en dus niet  met Aloë Vera. Naast drinkbare geleis en huidverzorgings-producten, is er bijvoorbeeld ook tandpasta, shampoo en cosmetica verkrijgbaar met als basis Aloë Vera.

Drinkbare Aloë Vera Gel 
is veilig voor jong en oud. Het verhoogt de weerstand tegen verkoudheid en andere virale-, microbiële- en schimmelinfecties.
Het houdt de huid jong en gezond. Aloë Vera gel kan nooit een geneesmiddel vervangen, evenmin als veel andere natuurproducten, maar het kan er wél een waardevolle aanvulling op zijn.
Aloë Vera producten worden door miljoenen mensen in de gehele wereld gebruikt. Zowel jonge als oudere mensen, nemen het vooral om energieker te zijn en om beter te functioneren. Bij beide categorieën wordt het ook gebruikt voor verhoging van de weerstand, en het staat er om bekend dat het veel ouderdoms-kwaaltjes verlicht. Kortom; pure Aloë Vera producten kunnen een positieve bijdrage leveren, en zijn een nuttige aanvulling op uw huisapotheek.

Mochten er naar aanleiding hiervan vragen zijn, dan kunt u contact met mij opnemen. Mijn nummer is 06-40347630 / Alin

----------

